# συνωμοσιολογία



## nickel (Nov 14, 2011)

Πάλι συζητήσεις για συνωμοσίες, η συνωμοσιολογία δίνει και παίρνει, και τα [ο] της λέξης έχουν τρελαθεί στο πηγαινέλα. Τα κοιτάω στο κείμενο του Καμπουράκη σήμερα και δεν λένε να κάτσουν σ' ένα μέρος, τέτοια αναποφασιστικότητα. 
*συνομωσίας 
*συνομωσιολογία 
συνωμοσία - συνωμοσίας 
συνωμοσιοκρατία

Συνωμοσία των ανορθόγραφων πρέπει να είναι: να μας κουράσουν, να σταματήσουμε να τα σχολιάζουμε, και να μπορούν πια να τα γράφουν όλα όπως θέλουν.
:s
Αλλά, επειδή κάναμε κι εμείς τις δικές μας κουβέντες για συνωμοσιολογίες, ας δούμε σημασίες, ετυμολογία (να καταλάβουμε γιατί πρώτα -ω- και μετά -ο-) και, κυρίως, η δική μου κάψα, αποδόσεις. Πρώρα, ορισμοί από ΛΝΕΓ:

*συνωμότης (ο)* {συνωμοτών}, *συνωμότρια (η)* {συνωμοτριών} πρόσωπο που οργανώνει ή συμμετέχει σε συνωμοσία: _οι συνωμότες συνελήφθησαν και εκτελέστηκαν με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες_. Επίσης (λαϊκ.) συνωμότισσα (η) [1897] {δύσχρ. συνωμοτισσών}. 
[ΕΤΥΜ. αρχ. < _συν- + -ωμότης_ (με έκταση τού αρχικού φωνήεντος εν συνθέσει) < _όμνυμι_ «ορκίζομαι» (βλ. λ. ομνύω). Η λ. δήλωνε αρχικώς τους συνδεδεμένους με όρκο και, κατ’ επέκτ., εκείνους που κατέστρωναν από κοινού μυστικά σχέδια]. 

*συνωμοτώ* _ρ. μετβ._ [1880] {συνωμοτείς... | συνωμότησα} συμφωνώ μυστικά (με άλλους), για να βλάψω (κάποιον/κάτι): _συνωμοτούν εναντίον τού κράτους / τού καθεστώτος / τού αρχηγού τους || έχει την έμμονη ιδέα ότι όλος ο κόσμος συνωμοτεί εναντίον του._

*συνωμοσία (η)* {συνωμοσιών} 1. συνεννοήσεις και ενέργειες που χαρακτηρίζονται από μυστικότητα και στοχεύουν στην τέλεση παράνομων πράξεων, κυρ. σχετικών με την ανατροπή καθεστώτος: _συνωμοσία εναντίον τού κράτους / βασιλιά || ανατρεπτική / εγκληματική / ιστορική / πολιτική / αντεθνική / σκοτεινή / στρατιωτική / διεθνής συνωμοσία || εξυφαίνω / αποκαλύπτω / συμμετέχω σε συνωμοσία._ ΣΥΝ. πλεκτάνη, μηχανορραφία 2. κάθε είδους ενέργεια που στρέφεται εναντίον ενός, λίγων ή πολλών ατόμων και συντελείται σε συνθήκες μυστικότητας: _Είμαι αθώος! Έπεσα θύμα συνωμοσίας!_ ΣΥΝ. πλεκτάνη, μηχανορραφία· ΦΡ. (α) *συνωμοσία σιωπής* η συμφωνημένη, συστηματική αποφυγή κάθε αναφοράς, σχολιασμού, μνείας για κάτι που δημοσιεύεται, εκδίδεται ή γενικότερα για τη δράση προσώπου ή για κάποιο γεγονός· η συνεννοημένη αγνόηση: _συνωμοσία σιωπής στον αθηναϊκό Τύπο για τις καταγγελίες τού πρώην υπουργού._ (β) *θεωρία τής συνωμοσίας* η αντίληψη σύμφωνα με την οποία οτιδήποτε άσχημο —ιδ. όταν πρόκειται για την πολιτική κατάσταση μιας χώρας ή τη σχέση της με άλλα κράτη— οφείλεται σε μυστικές εχθρικές ενέργειες, που κατευθύνονται από «διεθνή κέντρα ανωμαλίας».

*συνωμοσιολογία (η)* {συνωμοσιολογιών} λόγος περί συνωμοσίας: _όλη αυτή η συνωμοσιολογία έχει μετατοπίσει το κέντρο βάρους τής συζήτησης από τις ευθύνες τής κυβέρνησης στον ρόλο άγνωστων και αόρατων ξένων κέντρων συνωμοσίας._ 

*συνωμοτικός, -ή, -ό* αυτός που σχετίζεται με συνωμοσία ή συνωμότη, αυτός που προσιδιάζει σε συνωμότη: _συνωμοτική ενέργεια || συνωμοτικό βλέμμα / χαμόγελο_. — *συνωμοτικ-ά* | *-ώς* [μτγν.] _επίρρ._ 

Παράγωγα:
*συνωμοτικότητα (η)
συνωμοτισμός (ο)*​
Αποδόσεις:
*συνωμοσία* conspiracy | plot
*συνωμοσία της σιωπής* conspiracy of silence
*θεωρίες συνωμοσίας* conspiracy theories
*συνωμοσιολογία* talk of conspiracy | conspiracy theorising / theorizing
*συνωμοτώ* conspire, plot (against...)
*συνωμότης* conspirator, plotter
*συνωμοτικός* conspiring, conspiratorial

Κάτι παραπάνω για τη *συνωμοσιολογία*;


----------



## rogne (Nov 14, 2011)

Για τη συνωμοσιολογία, conspiracy talk. Θα έλεγα να αποφύγουμε το conspiracy theorising/theorizing, γιατί εδώ δεν μοιάζει τόσο με την πρακτική που οδηγεί στις conspiracy theories, όσο με κάποιου είδους τεχνική άσκηση (που ώρες είναι να τη δούμε να διδάσκεται και σε κάνα ΙΕΚ). Πάντως και το conspiracy theories από μόνο του θα μπορούσε, νομίζω, να καλύψει όλες τις μορφές συνωμοσιολογίας, από τις πιο "καφενειακές" μέχρι τις πιο επεξεργασμένες και "θεωρητικές".


----------



## nickel (Nov 14, 2011)

Ωραία. Αντιγράφω τρεις προτάσεις από το _Conspiracy culture: from the Kennedy assassination to The X-files_ του Peter Knight (σελ. 4):

The rhetoric of conspiracy likewise expresses concern about whether we are in control of our own actions, and even whether we are in control of our own minds and bodies. *Conspiracy talk* involves working out not only where corporate responsibility begins and ends, but also, in times of viral confusion, where our corporeal identity has its limits. Popular conspiracism has mutated from an obsession with a fixed enemy to a generalized suspicion about conspiring forces.


Προσθέτω και τον ορισμό του _conspiracism_ από το OED:

*conspiracism*
The belief that major historical and political events are brought about as the result of a conspiracy between interested parties, or are manipulated by or on behalf of an unknown group of influential people; belief in or advocacy of conspiracy theories.


----------



## cougr (Nov 14, 2011)

nickel said:


> Κάτι παραπάνω για τη *συνωμοσιολογία*;



Χρησιμοποιείται και με την έννοια/ως απόδοση του *conspiratology*.


----------



## nickel (Nov 14, 2011)

Καλά πάμε. Στο βιβλίο _Eccentric Lives and Peculiar Notions_ (1999) του John Michell έχει ένα κεφάλαιο για τη Nesta Webster με τίτλο *The first lady of conspiratology*. Αρχίζει ως εξης:

A memory from schooldays is of being warned by the history teacher against something called Conspiracy Theory. Certain deranged individuals, he told us, believed that the entire course of history had been determined by an hereditary group of hidden plotters, whose purpose was to destroy all the civilized institutions and values which blocked their path towards world-domination. The conspirators, said our teacher, were a figment of perverted imagination, and belief in their existence was both a symptom and a cause of insanity.


----------



## rogne (Nov 14, 2011)

nickel said:


> ...Προσθέτω και τον ορισμό του _conspiracism_ από το OED:
> 
> *conspiracism*
> The belief that major historical and political events are brought about as the result of a conspiracy between interested parties, or are manipulated by or on behalf of an unknown group of influential people; belief in or advocacy of conspiracy theories.



Άλλος ένας "-ισμός"; Μου φαίνεται ότι συστηματοποιεί υπερβολικά τη δική μας "-λογία". Εκεί που στα ελληνικά η λέξη μάς παραπέμπει στην μπουρδολογία, στην ...παπαρολογία και σε άλλα τέτοια, στα αγγλικά μάς "στέλνει" περισσότερο προς ιδεολογίες. Βολικό μεν, αν θέλουμε να δούμε τη συνωμοσιολογία ως ακαδημαϊκό αντικείμενο μελέτης, σα να χάνονται όμως έτσι οι ...αξιαγάπητες "λαϊκές" εκδοχές της.


----------



## nickel (Nov 14, 2011)

Βέβαια, έχουμε να αντιμετωπίσουμε τη διαφορά ανάμεσα στην ανάπτυξη θεωριών συνωμοσίας και τη μελέτη των θεωριών συνωμοσίας. Τα αγγλικά _conspiratology_ και _conspiratologist_ φαίνεται να περικλείουν και τις δύο σημασίες. Συμβαίνει το ίδιο με τη _συνωμοσιολογία_ και τους _συνωμοσιολόγους_;

http://noriohayakawa2012.blogspot.com/2011/06/difference-between-conspiracy-theorist.html

Και τώρα βλέπω και του rogne το σχόλιο.


----------



## nickel (Nov 14, 2011)

Το *conspiracism* αντιστοιχεί, υποθέτω, στον *συνωμοτισμό*.

*Ο συνωμοτισμός της ΔΗΜ.ΑΡ*.
http://www.avgi.gr/ArticleActionshow.action?articleID=650936


Μπα, άσχετο το ένα με το άλλο στη χρήση.
Μάλλον ο _συνωμοτισμός_ αποδίδει το _conspiratorialism_.


----------



## nickel (Jan 5, 2012)

Δεν έχω βάλει την αντιστοιχία: 
*conspiracy theorist* = συνωμοσιολόγος


----------



## Earion (Jan 12, 2012)

Μα ελάτε τώρα. Κάνετε πως δεν ξέρετε το μυστικό που το ξέρει ο κόσμος όλος; Ολόκληρη η ιστορία της ανθρωπότητας δεν είναι τίποτε άλλο παρά ένα τεράστιο πείραμα που κάνουν τα ποντίκια για να μας παρατηρήσουν. Πες και συ Δαεμάνε.


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 12, 2012)

...τα οποία ποντίκια δεν είναι παρά η υλοποίηση, στο δικό μας επίπεδο, όντων από ανώτερες διαστάσεις (αχ, πέθανε ο καλός άνθρωπος που τα έλεγε τόσο ωραία...)


----------



## daeman (Jan 12, 2012)

Earion said:


> Μα ελάτε τώρα. Κάνετε πως δεν ξέρετε το μυστικό που το ξέρει ο κόσμος όλος; Ολόκληρη η ιστορία της ανθρωπότητας δεν είναι τίποτε άλλο παρά ένα τεράστιο πείραμα που κάνουν τα ποντίκια για να μας παρατηρήσουν. Πες και συ Δαεμάνε.


 
Of mice and men? Pfff... So long, and thanks for all the fish.
Τι να πω; Η απάντηση είναι: 42. 

When asked to produce The Ultimate Question, the computer says that it cannot; however, it can help to design an even more powerful computer, the Earth, that can. The programmers then embark on a further ten-million-year program to discover The Ultimate Question. This new computer will incorporate living beings in the "computational matrix", with the pan-dimensional creators assuming the form of mice. The process is hindered after eight million years by the unexpected arrival on Earth of the Golgafrinchans and then is ruined completely, five minutes before completion, when the Earth is destroyed by the Vogons to make way for a new Hyperspace Bypass. This is later revealed to have been a ruse: _the Vogons had been hired to destroy the Earth by a consortium of psychiatrists, led by Gag Halfrunt, who feared for the loss of their careers when the meaning of life became known.
_
Δεν θα 'θελα πάντως να μάθω την ερώτηση, επειδή 
"There is a theory which states that if ever anyone discovers exactly what the Universe is for and why it is here, it will instantly disappear and be replaced by something even more bizarre and inexplicable. 
There is another theory which states that this has already happened."
...
"What do you get if you multiply six by _nine_?"
"Six by _nine_. Forty two." 
"That's it. That's all there is."
"I always thought something was fundamentally wrong with the universe." 
...
_Some readers subsequently noticed that _6[SUB]13[/SUB] × 9[SUB]13[/SUB] = 42[SUB]13[/SUB]_ (using base 13)._ Douglas Adams later joked about this observation, saying, "I may be a sorry case, but I don't write jokes in base 13." 

Douglas Adams was asked many times why he chose the number 42. _Many theories were proposed_ , but he rejected them all. On November 3, 1993, he gave an answer on alt.fan.douglas-adams: “The answer to this is very simple. It was a joke. It had to be a number, an ordinary, smallish number, and I chose that one. Binary representations, base thirteen, Tibetan monks are all complete nonsense. I sat at my desk, stared into the garden and thought '42 will do'. I typed it out. End of story.”

Adams described his choice as 'a completely ordinary number, a number not just divisible by two but also six and seven. In fact it's the sort of number that you could without any fear introduce to your parents'.


----------

